# MASON QL2



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Solomon" <hinge23@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 04:42:03 GMT*
Hi,
This message is mainly for MASON as I may be joining the RHFC soon but 
anyone may answer for me. My question is, how many weekends in total are 
involved in the QL2 course, how many weekends per month are there and how 
much pay is given for these weekends? Thank you for the help.
also what is involved in the concentration weekend, when does this take 
place?
                                                    A.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 00:28:19 -0600*
Just so everyone knows, I answered Adam‘s e-mail via his personal address
Mason
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Adam Solomon 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, November 09, 2000 10:42 PM
Subject: MASON QL2
> 
> Hi,
> This message is mainly for MASON as I may be joining the RHFC soon but
> anyone may answer for me. My question is, how many weekends in total are
> involved in the QL2 course, how many weekends per month are there and how
> much pay is given for these weekends? Thank you for the help.
> also what is involved in the concentration weekend, when does this take
> place?
>                                                     A.
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 08:39:41 -0700*
well I hope you told him the QL2 is now 16 days and we generally run two
weekends on - one off
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Mason [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Thursday, November 09, 2000 11:28 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: MASON QL2
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I answered Adam‘s e-mail via his personal address
> 
> Mason
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: Adam Solomon 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, November 09, 2000 10:42 PM
> Subject: MASON QL2
> 
> 
> > 
> > Hi,
> > This message is mainly for MASON as I may be joining the RHFC soon but
> > anyone may answer for me. My question is, how many weekends in total are
> > involved in the QL2 course, how many weekends per month are there and
> how
> > much pay is given for these weekends? Thank you for the help.
> > also what is involved in the concentration weekend, when does this take
> > place?
> >                                                     A.
> >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > 
> > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
> >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> > 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> > 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 10:55:05 -0600*
Hey Adam,
Do you mind making a copy of that e-mail I sent you and posting it?  I can‘t
remember all that I said and that would be the best way to do it.
Thanks
Mason
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 10:59:43 -0600*
I did tell him it was 8 weekends now, but I didn‘t know that it was one on,
one off... The last course I was on was all over the map, so I assumed it
would be the same this time around, but thanks for the info!
Mason
PS.  When Adam posts the e-mail, if there‘s anything wrong with the info let
me know not that you all wouldn‘t! :-D cause I‘d like to know too!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 09:14:02 -0700*
as for timings - it depends on who‘s running the course - here in Edmonton
we are two on, one off - it‘s a pretty good formula
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Mason [SMTP:maseroni@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Friday, November 10, 2000 10:00 AM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: MASON QL2
> 
> I did tell him it was 8 weekends now, but I didn‘t know that it was one
> on,
> one off... The last course I was on was all over the map, so I assumed it
> would be the same this time around, but thanks for the info!
> 
> Mason
> 
> PS.  When Adam posts the e-mail, if there‘s anything wrong with the info
> let
> me know not that you all wouldn‘t! :-D cause I‘d like to know too!
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Solomon" <hinge23@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 16:43:51 GMT*
>From: "Mason Fraser" 
>To: hinge23@hotmail.com
>Subject: Re: MASON QL2
>Date: Fri, 10 Nov 2000 00:27:10 EST
>
>Hi Adam,
>
>There are 8 weekends involved.  The number per month can be as high as 
>three, and as low as one depending upon when things are sheduled.  The next 
>course starts mid-February, at the Kitchener armouries.  I haven‘t yet 
>completed my QL2, so I‘ll be on that course this Feb.
>
>As for pay... it varies.  In the army you are payed for either a half day 
>1 to 6 hours or a full day 7 to 24 hours, I don‘t know what the new pay 
>scale is the CF just got a pay raise but some weekends you‘re looking at 
>2 1/2 days pay, others are just 2 days pay.
>
>What do you do?  PT Physical Training: that means long runs, pushups, sit 
>up, etc not easy at all, Drill, military regulations, weapons only the 
>C7 rifle in the QL2... there‘s some other stuff, but it‘s all REALLY 
>hard... make sure you know what you‘re getting into!
>
>Now first of all, have you applied yet to the Canadian Forces and been 
>accepted?  If so have you been sworn in yet?  If not that is the first 
>step.  If so, everything else will be taken care of, and they will let you 
>know.
>
>Also, after you‘ve finished your QL2 basic, you have to go away to 
>Meaford a traning area at the southern tip of Georgian Bay for 2 months 
>July and August to do your QL3 Infantry training before you become a 
>full fledged Fusilier Private and get your chevron.  So make sure you can 
>do that!
>
>Anyway, hope I helped!
>Mason Fraser
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 12:01:34 EST*
Adam Solomon,
Trust me the QL2 is really not that hard.  Just remember thousands and 
thousands of people have done it before you, so why wouldn‘t you be able to? 
  Just absorb all your instructors have to say be a sponge and you‘ll be 
fine.  And the golden rule is: the instructor is always right.  Keep that 
frame of mind and you‘ll do just fine.
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 10 Nov 2000 13:01:29 -0600*
I didn‘t mean to make it sound impossible, it‘s not!  Matt is right, the
instructors IS ARE always right!  Just be on your toes, learn from
mistakes, and you‘ll do fine!
My name is Mason Fraser, since you asked... I was supposed to parade at
Cambridge on Thursday nights that‘s where they are establishing a holding
platoon for the new recruits.  They told me you‘ll be doing some drill and
unit history stuff on thursday nights at Caimbridge to get you ready for the
QL2 in Feb.  But all of that other stuff I described will be done in the
actual QL2 course.  I‘m gonna be doing some other unit training in Kitchener
since I don‘t have a car to get down to Caimbridge and parade with the
other recruits with the other guys in my unit.
How many guys were at the swearing in ceremony from RHF of C with you?
It‘ll give me a better indication of how big the course will be so far more
will probably join between now and Feb..  I was on a small course last
year, 9 people and I‘ve heard it‘s better with more.
Mason
----- Original Message -----
From: Mathew Snoddon 
To: 
Sent: Friday, November 10, 2000 11:01 AM
Subject: Re: MASON QL2
> Adam Solomon,
> Trust me the QL2 is really not that hard.  Just remember thousands and
> thousands of people have done it before you, so why wouldn‘t you be able
to?
>   Just absorb all your instructors have to say be a sponge and you‘ll be
> fine.  And the golden rule is: the instructor is always right.  Keep that
> frame of mind and you‘ll do just fine.
>
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 22:20:55 EST*
Hey, Mr.Mason- Can I ask, besides the 19situps,19pushups and the run, what 
else is a candidate supposed to be able to take physically?
                                                -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 12 Nov 2000 00:26:37 -0600*
Well, they do a fitness test on your first course weekend.  It‘s not a
pass/fail type test, it‘s just to establish and record your level of
physical fitness at the beginning of the course.  At the end of the course
they do a second test, and all that is for is to find out how much you have
improved.  So in short, they want you to improve your fitness level, other
than that there really isn‘t much more you NEED to be capable of at the
beginning of the course.  Chin-ups are the only other thing, but once again
the test has no bearing on weather or not you pass the course.
Hope that helps Matt!
Mason
PS  You can just call me Mason... I‘m only 20, and my last name‘s actually
Fraser... I‘m too young to be called "Mister"! -
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, November 11, 2000 9:20 PM
Subject: Re: MASON QL2
> Hey, Mr.Mason- Can I ask, besides the 19situps,19pushups and the run, what
> else is a candidate supposed to be able to take physically?
>                                                 -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

